# 6.8 LB Pompano Landed!!!



## fishin for pompanos

Finally decided it was time to try some fishing in Florida. Boy am I glad we did. Got all set up and lines in the water by 8:15. Water and weather both beautiful. Very slow. No bites for over 2 hours. Nothing. Then finally a really good hit for a pompano just over legal size. Quite again for another hour. So quiet my wife fell asleep. I got a work related phone call and was on the phone when we got a hit. I shook my wife's chair to wake her up to get the rod. She went running for it. Total slack in the line until right at the end she caught up with the pompano and he jumped out of the water. Finally landed him and we were shocked how big he was. 21" to the fork and a whopping 6 1/2 pounds! Our personal best of 12 years of fishing for pompano. Not bad for our inaugural trip. Both caught on live sand fleas. Thanks JC.


----------



## skram

Congrats on a beast!!! That's awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf

Holy COW!!! I didn't know that they got that big!

Quite a meal that you have for yourself there.


----------



## MaxxT

congrats! never seen one that big, did you check the record book?


----------



## domci08

Congrats!!!!! That's a one of a life time catch you came close to the Fl state record at 8.4 lbs if I'm not mistaking.!!! WOW


----------



## Jason

Dang what a monster!!!


----------



## Jason B

That is a beast!!!


----------



## Bodupp

My goodness! Congratulations to you and your wife.


----------



## hugehail

Thats a Permit! Just kidding. You can tell its a pomp just by looking at the gentle slope above the mouth to the back compared to the steeper slope on the permit. It should have more rays on the fins as well. Im jealous. It will be next spring before I can get down there.


----------



## Capt. Mako

Beaut! Haven't seen one that big in years. Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## stc1993

That's the biggest one Ive seen in 23 yrs going to the coast.


----------



## nextstep

good report 
nice fish, real nice


----------



## GROUPERKING

Dude ! That's a stud ! You da man !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno

Wowzers! Huge Pomp, Congrats!


----------



## surfpro

Amazing catch! You will always remember this fish...Congratulations


----------



## Chris V

Monster!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Capitan Lan

Whoa... POMPANOSAuRUS!!! Great job getting that in. Most people don't realize how well a pompano fights. Pound for pound, pomps are tough fish. Most people surf fish for pomps with big tackle and it takes away from the sporting part of. I've only had 1 pompano similar to that size in my life, and it was quite a battle using 10lb test and it broke off 20 yards from shore. That is a catch of a lifetime!!! Congratulations!!! I think I will go respool all reels with fresh line and start keeping the golf ball size sand fleas instead of tossing them back...


----------



## jim t

WOW!!!

Jim


----------



## FenderBender

Doesn't even look real! That's awesome.


----------



## reelthrill

thats a giant


----------



## Dunt

Nice one! That's a couple fat fillets!


----------



## Fishermon

inconceivable.


----------



## YakAttack

Well done! Great fish!
Your wife definitely has bragging rights now!


----------



## Pilar

I never see any landed that size. Nice catch indeed.


----------



## Traxxx

Congratulations! What's that bait you used??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Mako

Traxxx said:


> Congratulations! What's that bait you used??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe he said live sand fleas.


----------



## JQbigrig

woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister

Unreal! I never seen a picture of one that big caught down here! What part of the beach did you catch it on?


----------



## Michael f sights

What a stud Pompano.....Congrats!!!!!


----------



## juneypascual

last month somewhere and someone caught same size..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## arthurpete

:notworthy:

Helluva catch!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister

I got to say it, I am so happy this catch came from the panhandle of Florida it's truly a fish we can all brag about! da#n!


----------



## Pomphunter

Great catch! What a hoss! My brother caught a 21" yesterday it only weighed 3#10 oz. This is one for the memory bank for sure, concrats to your wife. Next time hang up the phone.


----------



## fishin for pompanos

Pomphunter said:


> Great catch! What a hoss! My brother caught a 21" yesterday it only weighed 3#10 oz. This is one for the memory bank for sure, concrats to your wife. Next time hang up the phone.



Your'e right I will hang the phone up... Thanks for you reply.


----------



## welldoya

That one would win the pomp contest at GBB&T.


----------



## Pompano Joe

*Monster Pompano*

Truly a fish of a lifetime...favor with God and with man! Great job!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister

In case everyone forgot about this fish.....


----------



## specktackler57

That’s a monster good job


----------



## parrothead

Man o Man !!!! What a catch of a lifetime !!! Good job :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## canygaar

Impressive. Sounds a relaxing day. Congrats!


----------



## GREENGO

Monster of a fish. I have been skunked all this year.


----------



## ChileRelleno

Y'all do realize this fish/thread are two years dead now... Right?


----------



## Shark Sugar

ChileRelleno said:


> Y'all do realize this fish/thread are two years dead now... Right?


Maybe it's a spinoff of the "FIRST COBIA!!!" post that shows up every February or March haha


----------

